# Partitions Currupted .. Urgent Help needed !



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

*Partitions Corrupted .. Urgent Help needed !*

Hi
I recently installed Ubuntu 8.04 dual boot with Mandriva 2008.1 .. Now Ubuntu has some problem with my system so I formatted the HDD partition of the same using Mandriva inbuilt Disk Manager in Mandriva Control Center.. After I formattedi mounted it at /media/hd1 .. I restated so that everything work fine.. Now it detects only one of the NTFS partition and Filesystem, when I open Mandriva Drive Manager it says the following error..

*www.imgx.org/files/17397_r0wxn/Desktop2.png  *www.imgx.org/files/17398_zu8bx/Desktop3.png


Now I has some valuable data . how can I recover that ? Any help would be appreciated !

*fdisk -l*



```
[root@localhost shashwat]# fdisk -l
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0dd6c6bd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hda1   *           1        3187    25599546    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda2            3188        8287    40965687    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/hda3            8288        9607    10602900   83  Linux
/dev/hda4            9608        9729      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/hda5   ?        3597      122978   958924038+  70  DiskSecure Multi-Boot
```
*/etc/fstab*


```
# Entry for /dev/hda3 :
UUID=3235544d-f8bf-459d-966b-de3e541f3d12 / ext3 defaults 1 1
# Entry for /dev/hda1 :
UUID=CCE44E48E44E354C /media/hd ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
# Entry for /dev/hda7 :
UUID=0873F1E02F80CB85 /media/hd1 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
# Entry for /dev/hda5 :
UUID=15BEB5322F467B42 /media/hd2 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
# Entry for /dev/hda6 :
UUID=0BCF489D1C56ABAA /media/hd3 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
none /proc proc defaults 0 0
# Entry for /dev/hda4 :
UUID=8bd4d2de-165a-46d0-a3da-85e9db62a11c swap swap defaults 0 0
```

Regards

Somebody help me .. Cause if I loose the data my sis will kill me


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

well,why not fix the partition table first?
remember,after fixing partn table,you may not be able to boot into Linux.you have to put "fdisk -l" o/p here:
So,do this:
boot a livecd,open a terminal as root:
run :

```
fdisk /dev/hda
```
press "x" now.again press "f".type "quit" to exit.now do a "partprobe" in  root terminal

now,u seems to have made a raid0 partition?there is no need for raid unless you got identical harddisks 
read this:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706335


----------



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

```
[shashwat@localhost ~]$ su root
Password:
[root@localhost shashwat]# fdisk /dev/hda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9729.
There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
and could in certain setups cause problems with:
1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5

Command (m for help): x

Expert command (m for help): f
Nothing to do. Ordering is correct already.


Expert command (m for help): partprobe

Disk /dev/hda: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 9729 cylinders

Nr AF  Hd Sec  Cyl  Hd Sec  Cyl     Start      Size ID
 1 80   1   1    0 254  63 1023         63   51199092 07
 2 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023   51199281   81931374 0f
 3 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023  133130655   21205800 83
 4 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023  154336455    1959930 82
 5 20  99  47  365 114  37  371    6579571 1917848077 70

Expert command (m for help):
```

I did this  ..Lemme reboot and see !


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

well,nothing much.you have to mount the raid partition and see.I dont know much about raid man!.follow the link I gave.


----------



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

I don't have RAID only 1 HDD>  Also that outputwas from Mandriva, boot into Ubuntu Live and when I tried  the command I get this error


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/hda

Unable to open /dev/hda
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
```


----------



## CadCrazy (May 25, 2008)

Use 
sudo fdisk /dev/sda


----------



## r2d2 (May 25, 2008)

You have a pretty messed up partition table there, hda3 and hda4 looks like primary partitions to me, in that case the extended partition (hda2) should be the last partition. Also hda5 is overlapping with hda2.


----------



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

How do I fix it ! Ok will try sda


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

well shashwat,you accidentally made a software raid-0 like partition then 
partition 70 means  " 70 DiskSecure Multi-Boot "
I will recommend you,mount this raid(ntfs?) and backup your data.format it to a regular ext3 partition.

always make partitions manually or using gparted,then show the distro the path to install. 
follow this as earlier told:
*ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-706335.html

no other solution I can think of


----------



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

Here is the output with sda in Ubuntu Live Cd


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9729.
There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
and could in certain setups cause problems with:
1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5

Command (m for help): x

Expert command (m for help): f
Nothing to do. Ordering is correct already.


Expert command (m for help): quit

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ partprobe
Warning: Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
Warning: Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
```

@parka : lemme check that link  Just hope I recover the data

Isn't there software for backup !  I don't wanna lose the photo and docs . Other data doesn't matter to me "|


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

wait,shashwat:
do you have winblows vista installed on 80GB partition?


----------



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

NO I don't have windows 


```
[shashwat@localhost ~]$ su root
Password:
[root@localhost shashwat]#  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_cdbechhbgi_Volume0 /media/raid0
ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/mapper/isw_cdbechhbgi_Volume0': No such file or directory
Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
[root@localhost shashwat]# dmraid -r
No RAID disks
[root@localhost shashwat]#
```


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

again what is the output of "fdisk -l" ?
do u have 2 harddisks?

also,install this utility called "testdisk" .it will come handy.
dont delete the partition in despair and panic.

I am completely clueless reg something with winblows 
still,look what I found:


> *DISKSECURE — Protects basic disk files from Viruses.*
> unrated
> [added 1998-10-25]
> _Reviewed by Howard Schwartz (10-06-98)_
> ...


*short.stop.home.att.net/freesoft/antivir.htm#disksecure

So,it will be some small file crapped by winblows? or freedos 
/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

not only the partitions, your keyboard has also corrupted.
look at the topic title.


----------



## Dark Star (May 25, 2008)

I have posted the output of fdisk -l Check 1'st post , posting it again


```
[root@localhost shashwat]# fdisk -l
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5
Warning: ignoring extra data in partition table 5

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0dd6c6bd

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hda1   *           1        3187    25599546    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda2            3188        8287    40965687    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/hda3            8288        9607    10602900   83  Linux
/dev/hda4            9608        9729      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/hda5   ?        3597      122978   958924038+  70  DiskSecure Multi-Boot
[root@localhost shashwat]#
```

I have only 1 80 Gb Hard Disk and No Windows


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

```
/dev/hda5   ?        3597      122978   958924038+  70  DiskSecure Multi-Boot
```
^this is suspicious,dont delete.I think in ubuntuforums,you may get a good answer(I know you posted there )


----------



## Dark Star (May 26, 2008)

Let hope for the best .Will try Windows CD today ..


----------

